

Free E-Book: Principals of Design Synthesis - th0ma5
http://www.realtimerendering.com/blog/principles-of-digital-image-synthesis-now-free-for-download/

======
eugenejen
wrong headline:

Free E-Book: "Principles of Digital Image Synthesis”

